# Front mount video card.



## c0d3dsk1lls

I wish to mount my video card with fans facing front of case, like in the example here.
My question is, Do I only need to get a riser cable? or do i need a vertical gpu mount bracket.

my case is an asus Tuf gaming white. and my GFX is Asus strix 3060.
and also, my GPU currently blocks 1 of the 4 pcie slots available, If I mount my gfx card facing the front, will this free up the 1 slot thats been blocked?
I really could use all 4 of the pcie slots since my pc is used for my entire media center.


----------



## The Pook

if your GPU fits there, then get a cable. if not, get a bracket.


----------



## c0d3dsk1lls

The Pook said:


> View attachment 2560951
> 
> 
> if your GPU fits there, then get a cable. if not, get a bracket.


awesome, so just a cable, thx


----------



## Insidious Supra

Ideally you would have a mount to hold it in place better, but may not be needed. It should be easy to see if the case has provisions for a mount. As to whether you can use the other slots... I feel like this would be determined by size of the case, and the size of what you'll be populating the slots with. Do you need all 4?


----------



## c0d3dsk1lls

Insidious Supra said:


> Ideally you would have a mount to hold it in place better, but may not be needed. It should be easy to see if the case has provisions for a mount. As to whether you can use the other slots... I feel like this would be determined by size of the case, and the size of what you'll be populating the slots with. Do you need all 4?


well, i need my GFX card, I need a wifi card, I need a USB HUB and an m.2 expander.,I suppose my usb hub has 1 internal usb, in which i could hook up a usb wifi stick. oooh didnt think of that til now  im a genius!


----------



## davidm71

I used a 120mm fan gpu mount device made by mncptech to hold my gpu in the front of the case assuming you have a 120 mm fan mount in the front top anterior side of your case. Got great gpu temps that way. Also needed a 90 degree pcie riser adapter board and a good quality riser cable.


----------

